# new painting, new skills.



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey,

Made another one, this time a dirt road at a farmers community, 
a swedish idyll. It's not finished yet but I've pointed out the things I see that needs improvements.

Still using my crappy phone camera but still, if it can be interesting for anyone I'm glad.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I admire the detail in this Gem it's a gem hehe
the blur effects looking great look forward to seeing it finished


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

meli said:


> I admire the detail in this Gem it's a gem hehe
> the blur effect looking great look forward to seeing it finished


Thx meli, the blur effect and everything on the last image is just photoshop, I'm trying to show my misstakes. But it will be "blurred" in paint when I get around to it


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

The clapboards came out fantastic! I struggled with that on the one building I painted so far. I love the scene as well.


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> The clapboards came out fantastic! I struggled with that on the one building I painted so far. I love the scene as well.


What was the struggle though? Maybe I have some ideas.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a comforting painting. Once you get the people in it, it will be perfect. I love your work.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I'm not sure it even needs people, just life. Maybe a dog laying on the road, or animals of any kind. I tend to like animals better than people most days, so I guess I'm a little prejudice. :wink:

Looks great!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

MindGem said:


> What was the struggle though? Maybe I have some ideas.


I have no idea how to get those fine straight lines. I used a pallet knife in this one. I would love to be able to get those line like yours.


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I have no idea how to get those fine straight lines. I used a pallet knife in this one. I would love to be able to get those line like yours.


I've tried palette knife several times and it just looks aweful so for that I have no clue 
But for the straight lines, I just use a flat brush, quick strokes...I guess that's only a matter of time til you master that.

I have some other suggestions for your house painting.
1.On the shadow side there should be a slight blue shade and on the sunny side a warmer color.
2. Make more distinctions between trees so one can understand that there are several instead of one really thick bush.
3. correct the perspective on the right side, they're a bit off.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

No, my shaky hands will never be able to master that. I may have to use a paint pen and ruler for those.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I appreciate the comments @MindGem but that one is framed and done. I'll try to get those details better on my next one.


----------

